# What is your sexual orientation? - Now with definitions!



## Littlerock (Nov 8, 2013)

This time, I've simplified the options, if you find that perhaps you fit in-between an option, pick the one you feel closest describes your orientation, then elaborate in the thread. This isn't rocket science.

Remember, this is for _sexual orientation_, not romantic, not platonic, and not aesthetic. We could have separate threads for those if you want, but for now, this should do.  
Cast your vote based on your feelings, not on what other people call you, derogatory or otherwise. This is important, and no one can invalidate your sexuality. For example, if you are a person that identifies as being male, but might not physically be male, and you are attracted primarily to males, you should obviously vote homosexual, not heterosexual. Got it? Neat.  

-----

A quick recap on what the options mean, then! If you feel that you need more information on these in general, click here, otherwise, click the links below for more specific learning experiences. If you need another list of links for learning, here's the full Wiki category on the subject, just click and go.



*Heterosexual* - Attracted to persons of the opposite sex. 
 

*Bi / Het* - Mostly attracted to persons of the opposite sex, partially attracted to persons of the same sex. 
 

*Bisexual* - Attracted equally to persons of both sexes. 
 

*Bi / Homo* - Mostly attracted to persons of the same sex, partially attracted to persons of the opposite sex. 
 

*Homosexual *- Attracted to persons of the same sex. 
 

*Pansexual* - Attracted to any person, of any sexual orientation, gender role, physical gender, gender identity, no matter how bad they dance, and regardless of any reason. ( _Often related to gender-blindness_. ) Similar but not identical to bisexuality in definition. 
 

*Demisexual* - Feeling attraction to a specific person, but only after a strong emotional bond has been formed with said person. This is a catchall for demi-homo/het/bi/pan, and is not limited to just binary terms. ( _This is usually classed as a subgroup of asexuality. _) 
 

*Asexual (aka) Non-sexual / Grey-A* - Not attracted to any person of any sexuality. I've also stuck Grey-A in here for those of you who are very nearly asexual, but sometimes find yourself feeling attracted to someone. ( _Since Grey-A is considered a subgroup of asexuality, but isn't as largely debated as demisexuality, I feel that it's fine sitting right here. _) 
 

*Not sure / Don't wish to be labeled* - Unsure yet as to which orientation best fits your feelings, or if you'd much rather not be labeled at all. ( _This is a public poll, if you feel that you need to vote, but don't want people to know your orientation, vote here I guess?_ )
 

*Preferred option not provided / Non-binary option preferred* - OP is a fag and left out my orientation, I will profusely whine about this in the thread, and I will be sure to call OP an uneducated cunt during the course of my tirade. ( _Please ignore the errant 'or' in the actual poll option, it's just a typo._ )


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Nov 8, 2013)

voted for chinese


----------



## Littlerock (Nov 8, 2013)

Gibby said:


> voted for chinese



LEL I C WHAT U DID THERE 
das so_ raycist_


----------



## PastryOfApathy (Nov 8, 2013)

But half of the options aren't actually things.


----------



## Tailmon1 (Nov 8, 2013)

Well it's improved and my answer is still the same! Poo!


----------



## Jabberwocky (Nov 8, 2013)

pansexual. nope I don't love frying pans.


----------



## Carnau (Nov 8, 2013)

Thank you so much Littlerock, I chose Pansexy.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Nov 8, 2013)

Love is love regardless of attraction. 

Deal with it.


----------



## DrDingo (Nov 8, 2013)

I voted, but I can't help but think that this poll should be anonymous, as some people might not what to reveal their sexuality to everyone on FAF.


----------



## BRN (Nov 8, 2013)

Mr. Fox said:


> Love is love regardless of attraction.
> 
> Deal with it.


and love is completely unrelated to sexual attraction, so why it would be brought up in this thread is beyond me


ed: to get back on topic, I saw this thread and ended up frustrated. I just don't know how to answer it - nothing seems fully descriptive. I'm hardly in denial, but I just simply don't know where my boundaries lie. I've yet to find 'em. Hence my vote, 'not provided' - I'm not "not sure", but I just don't seem to have limit or form on my sexual interests. Omnisexual? wharrgarble


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Nov 8, 2013)

BRN said:


> and love is completely unrelated to sexual attraction, so why it would be brought up in this thread is beyond me.



Love knows no boundaries.


----------



## BRN (Nov 8, 2013)

Mr. Fox said:


> Love knows no boundaries.


irrelevant; feelings of love have nothing to do with whether a dick or a pussy get you off

romantic attraction is not sexual attraction

this is not a venn diagram the two do not even relate why do you even how do what


----------



## Littlerock (Nov 8, 2013)

DrDingo said:


> I voted, but I can't help but think that this poll should be anonymous, as some people might not what to reveal their sexuality to everyone on FAF.



... if you don't want to share, why would you vote at all? There's even a "don't wish to be labeled" option for this. :T People bitched about the poll being anonymous in the past, so I switched it.
/no pleasing everyone/


----------



## DrDingo (Nov 8, 2013)

Littlerock said:


> ... if you don't want to share, why would you vote at all? There's even a "don't wish to be labeled" option for this. :T People bitched about the poll being anonymous in the past, so I switched it.
> /no pleasing everyone/


I'm fine with it. I can just imagine other people might not think in the same way.


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (Nov 8, 2013)

For sexual attraction?
Homosexual.

For actual romantic attraction?
Bi/Homo


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Nov 8, 2013)

BRN said:


> irrelevant; feelings of love have nothing to do with whether a dick or a pussy get you off
> 
> romantic attraction is not sexual attraction
> 
> this is not a venn diagram the two do not even relate why do you even how do what



Yeah I think you're missing the point.

Oh well...


----------



## LizardKing (Nov 8, 2013)

So I guess I'll sticky this or something


----------



## Distorted (Nov 8, 2013)

I'm gay. I'm sexually and romantically attracted to guys and nothing else. I tried to be attracted to girls but it never really got anywhere. And vaginas make me queasy...

But then I'm not really experienced in relations so I can't really say 100%.


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (Nov 8, 2013)

Distorted said:


> I'm gay. I'm sexually and romantically attracted to guys and nothing else. I tried to be attracted to girls but it never really got anywhere. And vaginas make me queasy...
> 
> But then I'm not really experienced in relations so I can't really say 100%.



Even though I already said something, this describes me pretty well too.
Except that, only smart ladies catch my attention. Vaginas disturb me too >.>


----------



## BRN (Nov 8, 2013)

Mr. Fox said:


> Yeah I think you're missing the point.
> 
> Oh well...



Read the second paragraph of the op

Or at least tell me the point rather than giving me a vague statement ostensibly unrelated to the thread whoch the op already asked not to to talk about


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Nov 8, 2013)

BRN said:


> Read the second paragraph of the op
> 
> Or at least tell me the point rather than giving me a vague statement ostensibly unrelated to the thread whoch the op already asked not to to talk about



You really are tenacious. I was implying that love is love regardless of sexuality, I wasn't trying to make a debate about it.


----------



## Hinalle K. (Nov 8, 2013)

I love all of the things!


----------



## Pinky (Nov 8, 2013)

Het/Bi


----------



## Nineteen-TwentySeven (Nov 8, 2013)

Still gay as fuck.


----------



## Vaelarsa (Nov 8, 2013)

Demi.

If there's no relationship involved, I'm not interested.


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Nov 8, 2013)

Still fabulously completely heterosexual.


----------



## Dire Newt (Nov 8, 2013)

I'm not sexually attracted to human males, but I _am _attracted to anthros. Yeah, I'm one of THOSE people.

Based on OP's descriptions I guess that would make me Bi/Hetero?


----------



## Harbinger (Nov 8, 2013)

AlexxxLupo said:


> Still fabulously completely heterosexual.



*Heterosexual-brofist*


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Nov 8, 2013)

Homosexual. 

:3c Gotta a guy I'm very sexually attracted to.


----------



## Dreaming (Nov 8, 2013)

Asexual, so I "don't experience sexual attraction" or whatever, the definition is intentionally vague or something. Here's what I hate: I hate it when people say that asexuality is "a disinterest in sex", that can't be possible... have you ever spoke to an asexual? All they ever fucking talk about is sex and how they're "not interested in it" 

I dunno


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Nov 8, 2013)

Dreaming said:


> Asexual, so I "don't experience sexual attraction" or whatever, the definition is intentionally vague or something. Here's what I hate: I hate it when people say that asexuality is "a disinterest in sex", that can't be possible... have you ever spoke to an asexual talk? All they ever fucking talk about is sex and how they're "not interested in it"
> 
> I dunno



I've known an asexual so removed from sex that people didn't bring it up around her as a courtesy. She was also my grandma...sooooo...yeah. :T 

My family is wierd.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Nov 8, 2013)

Dreaming said:


> Asexual, so I "don't experience sexual attraction" or whatever, the definition is intentionally vague or something. Here's what I hate: I hate it when people say that asexuality is "a disinterest in sex", that can't be possible... *have you ever spoke to an asexual?* All they ever fucking talk about is sex and how they're "not interested in it"
> 
> I dunno



OP is a dear friend of mine and I don't think I've ever seen her bring up sex.


----------



## CaptainCool (Nov 8, 2013)

I don't even know anymore.

3 years ago I thought I'm bi. Got together with a dude but the whole thing was so awful at the end that I don't want to be with a guy anymore X'D


----------



## Dreaming (Nov 8, 2013)

Butterflygoddess said:


> I've known an asexual so removed from sex that people didn't bring it up around her as a courtesy. She was also my grandma...sooooo...yeah. :T
> 
> My family is wierd.





Gibby said:


> OP is a dear friend of mine and I don't think I've ever seen her bring up sex.


... I hang out with a lot of weird people


----------



## Littlerock (Nov 8, 2013)

LK in the other thread said:
			
		

> So there's a new one or something? 2013 is nearly over so it's a bit late really but ok



NAW it's just really early for next year.



Dreaming said:


> Asexual, so I "don't experience sexual attraction" or whatever, the definition is intentionally vague or something. Here's what I hate: I hate it when people say that asexuality is "a disinterest in sex", that can't be possible... have you ever spoke to an asexual? All they ever fucking talk about is sex and how they're "not interested in it"
> 
> I dunno


I know what you mean though! Tumblr is just totally chock brimming full of aces bragging about how their dicks are just the limpest things since windsocks in caves. My irl ace friend only brings it up when she's frustrated that her brother doesn't accept her orientation, and tries convincing her to find a fuckbuddy.



Gibby said:


> OP is a dear friend of mine and I don't think I've ever seen her bring up sex.



Except for, y'know, _this whole thread_ :V


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Nov 8, 2013)

Littlerock said:


> Except for, y'know, _this whole thread_ :V



different context and you know it >:v


----------



## Littlerock (Nov 8, 2013)

Gibby said:


> different context and you know it >:v



I know, I know :>


----------



## Vukasin (Nov 8, 2013)

Pansexual sounds pretty much exactly the same as Bisexual.

Am I missing something?


----------



## Littlerock (Nov 8, 2013)

Vukasin said:


> Pansexual sounds pretty much exactly the same as Bisexual.
> 
> Am I missing something?



If you want to stick around for a while, this thread is about due for an argument on just that topic, not that it'll solve anything. Personally, I don't give a damn what people like to call themselves, uh, within reason.


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Nov 8, 2013)

I'm still straight lol


----------



## PastryOfApathy (Nov 8, 2013)

Vukasin said:


> Pansexual sounds pretty much exactly the same as Bisexual.
> 
> Am I missing something?



No, it's just a bunch of special snowflakes on tumblr being well tumblr.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Nov 8, 2013)

Vukasin said:


> Pansexual sounds pretty much exactly the same as Bisexual.
> 
> Am I missing something?



I believe that bisexual means "man or woman" whilst pansexual means "man, woman, and trans".


----------



## aardwolfsGathering (Nov 8, 2013)

Gibby said:


> I believe that bisexual means "man or woman" whilst pansexual means "man, woman, and trans".



Trans men and women are still men and women. :/ Pansexual is men, women, and non-binary trans people.


----------



## Vukasin (Nov 8, 2013)

aardwolfsGathering said:


> non-binary trans people.


What is non-binary trans?


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Nov 8, 2013)

aardwolfsGathering said:


> Trans men and women are still men and women. :/ Pansexual is men, women, and non-binary trans people.



Well it's made more complicated because there's a good deal of transfolk out there who like to identify as completely genderless.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Nov 8, 2013)

Also: 

Good work on the descriptions btw. I didn't think anything could outdo the last thread in terms of clearness...but this is pretty damn airtight.


----------



## aardwolfsGathering (Nov 8, 2013)

Gibby said:


> Well it's made more complicated because there's a good deal of transfolk out there who like to identify as completely genderless.



I know, I'm one of them. I'm not quite sure how that makes it more complicated, though, since agender is still non-binary.



Vukasin said:


> What is non-binary trans?



A trans person that isn't strictly male or female. They could be both, neither, third-gender, genderfluid, or some combination of those.


----------



## Dreaming (Nov 8, 2013)

Vukasin said:


> What is non-binary trans?


Binary gender refers to the two traditional (male and female) genders.... I think? Fu-



Littlerock said:


> I know what you mean though! Tumblr is just totally chock brimming full of aces bragging about how their dicks are just the limpest things since windsocks in caves. My irl ace friend only brings it up when she's frustrated that her brother doesn't accept her orientation, and tries convincing her to find a fuckbuddy.


Oh man, the rumors I've heard... gonna stay away from that #asexual tag (there's supposedly an #actually-asexual tag too)


----------



## Vukasin (Nov 8, 2013)

aardwolfsGathering said:


> A trans person that isn't strictly male or female. They could be both, neither, third-gender, genderfluid, or some combination of those.


But you're still male or female biologically, even if you don't identify as male or female, right?


----------



## Wither (Nov 8, 2013)

I wan't my Demipansexual multipass choice back. that _â€‹i__s_ me.


----------



## Percy (Nov 8, 2013)

I'm still not sure. In terms of artwork, I enjoy just about anything regardless of the gender depicted. But in real life... I feel that demi would be accurate. I just haven't really felt interest in asking anyone out... until someone came to me. After getting to know him better, I feel attracted to him. I don't know.

Perhaps I'm just a bisexual/gay/pan/whatever guy who's shy as fuck.


----------



## CannonFodder (Nov 8, 2013)

Stupid question; Why are the results public?


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Nov 8, 2013)

CannonFodder said:


> Stupid question; Why are the results public?



Better question: How is it significant?


----------



## PastryOfApathy (Nov 8, 2013)

Vukasin said:


> But you're still male or female biologically, even if you don't identify as male or female, right?



Alright let me set this straight for anyone whose understandably confused since OP made this 100% more convoluted than it needed to be. 

There are ultimately two genders a human can be, male or female. There is no magical binary meant to accommodate whatever nonsensical "5th gender" people just made up, you either have a dick or a vag. As a result you are either attracted to dicks, vagina, both, or maybe none at all meaning there can really only be 4 possible sexualities a person can have (assuming you count asexuality as a sexuality). Transsexualism doesn't exclude people from this either as they're still either a man or women, however whatever one they actually are is an entirely different argument. 

You are not "demisexual", you are not "pansexual", you are either straight, gay, bi, or maybe asexual. Stop over-complicating things that aren't complicated.


----------



## BRN (Nov 8, 2013)

PastryOfApathy said:


> You are not "demisexual", you are not "pansexual", you are either straight, gay, bi, or maybe asexual. Stop over-complicating things that aren't complicated.



you were right until this point

given that sexuality is clearly a spectrum of n% attracted to dicks and 1-n% attracted to vagoo,

and that n can be a variable, shifting component of its own,

perhaps those three identities aren't sufficient for all people to comfortably self-identify?

Consider it's all self-identification, nobody else can place limits on what people are able to self-identify as... even if we can justifiably call bullshit, on occasion, like on demisexuality.


----------



## aardwolfsGathering (Nov 8, 2013)

PastryOfApathy said:


> Alright let me set this straight for anyone whose understandably confused since OP made this 100% more convoluted than it needed to be.
> 
> There are ultimately two genders a human can be, male or female. There is no magical binary meant to accommodate whatever nonsensical "5th gender" people just made up, you either have a dick or a vag. As a result you are either attracted to dicks, vagina, both, or maybe none at all meaning there can really only be 4 possible sexualities a person can have (assuming you count asexuality as a sexuality). Transsexualism doesn't exclude people from this either as they're still either a man or women, however whatever one they actually are is an entirely different argument.
> 
> You are not "demisexual", you are not "pansexual", you are either straight, gay, bi, or maybe asexual. Stop over-complicating things that aren't complicated.



Yeah, no. Why don't you stop oversimplifying inherently complicated things?


----------



## PastryOfApathy (Nov 8, 2013)

BRN said:


> you were right until this point
> 
> given that sexuality is clearly a spectrum of n% attracted to dicks and 1-n% attracted to vagoo,
> 
> and that n can be a variable, shifting component of its own,



You're right, however the 4 sexualities sufficiently cover it in its entirety.

(assuming you're a male)
100% Vag  0% Dick = Straight
0% Vag 100% Dick = Gay
0% Vag 0% Dick = Asexual 
Any other combination = Bisexual

Anything else is redundant.



BRN said:


> perhaps those three identities aren't sufficient for all people to comfortably self-identify?
> 
> Consider it's all self-identification, nobody else can place limits on what people are able to self-identify as... even if we can justifiably call bullshit, on occasion, like on demisexuality.




Whether or not people can comfortably self-identify is ultimately irrelevant as human biology doesn't change to suit those who want to sound special. I mean they of course have the right to identify as whatever they want but that doesn't make it legitimate and I will call bullshit accordingly.



aardwolfsGathering said:


> Yeah, no. Why don't you stop oversimplifying inherently complicated things?


Why don't you read a biology textbook?


----------



## aardwolfsGathering (Nov 8, 2013)

PastryOfApathy said:


> Why don't you read a biology textbook?



You are aware intersex is a thing, right? Also, that still only says anything about sex, since you know, gender and sexuality aren't really biological.


----------



## PastryOfApathy (Nov 8, 2013)

aardwolfsGathering said:


> You are aware intersex is a thing, right? Also, that still only says anything about sex, since you know,* gender and sexuality aren't really biological*.



I can't even say anything. That's hilarious.


----------



## Heliophobic (Nov 8, 2013)

It's some obscure special snowflake orientation you cis-gendered assholes probably haven't heard of.

*I'M DIFFERENT! PAY ATTENTION TO ME!*


----------



## Willow (Nov 8, 2013)

Before this turns into another stupid argument over whether pansexuality is real or not and blah blah blah let's just take a look at this for a moment.

As an added side note, depending on how you look at it, transfolk aren't necessarily binary even if they identify as male or female unless they've fully transitioned. So I'm really only talking about people who haven't, you know? In which case sex and gender are different and yeah. :I
It's stupid confusing because the idea is that they deconstruct the binary theory but simultaneously reinforce it. But that's an argument for another time :u

But anyways, how you identify and whatever else is your own thing but just keep in mind people have tried to keep bi and pan separate. 

Edit: I checked "don't wish to be labeled" because in all honesty, I don't really care that much. If it's hot, it's hot. 



			
				aardwolfsGathering said:
			
		

> Also, that still only says anything about sex, since you know, gender and sexuality aren't really biological.


This is actually debatable and where that whole "Nature vs. Nurture" argument comes in. But it's a mix of both really.


----------



## aardwolfsGathering (Nov 8, 2013)

Willow said:


> This is actually debatable and where that whole "Nature vs. Nurture" argument comes in. But it's a mix of both really.



I think I may have worded that badly? Like, there's no test for gender identity/sexuality, and no matter where you look, you're not going to find something that's different in cis/het people compared to gay/trans* people.


----------



## Llamapotamus (Nov 8, 2013)

Same answer as the previous poll. If I could quantify it, I suppose my attraction would be 20 - 25% male and 75 - 80% female.


----------



## Conker (Nov 8, 2013)

Went with asexual like last time. Sometimes I wonder if I am, and sometiems I wonder if that even exists, but ti's just easier to go that route while I have no time for trivial things like working about my sexuality


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Nov 8, 2013)

I know I can't change my vote, but I fall into the categories of Asexualaty, Hetrosexual and Not sure / Don't wish to be labeled (yeah I'm conflicted).


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (Nov 9, 2013)

Sees public scores.
Sees Wrobel is now Bi/Het.
Senses he has something to do with it.

...I probably don't, but I feel like I do because I'm a special little snowflake. :v


----------



## Dictator Lister (Nov 9, 2013)

aardwolfsGathering said:


> You are aware intersex is a thing, right? Also, that still only says anything about sex, since you know, gender and sexuality aren't really biological.


Maybe I'm just very literal minded, but it seems kind of clear cut. There are two parts (not counting hermaphroditism because that is so rare it's not even a blip on the radar), meaning you have either, and are attracted to one, the other, both, or none. That makes sense.

Now, what I'm wondering is why being attracted to trans (which seems more like a preference similar to race and hair colour) considered an additional sexuality? No offense to those who are trans but wanting to be male does not make you biologically not male, and vice versa...

Could anybody help clarify this or something? I'm confused.


----------



## aardwolfsGathering (Nov 9, 2013)

Dictator Lister said:


> Now, what I'm wondering is why being attracted to trans (which seems more like a preference similar to race and hair colour) considered an additional sexuality? No offense to those who are trans but wanting to be male does not make you biologically not male, and vice versa...
> 
> Could anybody help clarify this or something? I'm confused.


Being attracted to trans people doesn't have its own sexuality. It's being attracted to Non-binary trans people that does. If you're only attracted to binary trans people and cis people, you're not pansexual.


----------



## kv195 (Nov 9, 2013)

Bi/Homo.  To be more specific, Xeno-sexual as my friends say.


----------



## Dictator Lister (Nov 9, 2013)

aardwolfsGathering said:


> Being attracted to trans people doesn't have its own sexuality. It's being attracted to Non-binary trans people that does. If you're only attracted to binary trans people and cis people, you're not pansexual.


But those are preferences. That still means that you're attracted to either male or female parts. It seems to me no different than somebody saying that they only want to date Hispanic people. It's an attraction that has nothing to do with gender or sexuality.


----------



## aardwolfsGathering (Nov 9, 2013)

Dictator Lister said:


> But those are preferences. That still means that you're attracted to either male or female parts. It seems to me no different than somebody saying that they only want to date Hispanic people. It's an attraction that has nothing to do with gender or sexuality.



I don't think I understand what you're trying to say. Someone's attraction to someone else's gender has nothing to do with gender or sexuality? :?


----------



## Dictator Lister (Nov 9, 2013)

aardwolfsGathering said:


> I don't think I understand what you're trying to say. Someone's attraction to someone else's gender has nothing to do with gender or sexuality? :?


Let me clarify.

Being attracted to a non-cis trans or a cis trans doesn't have anything to do with being attracted to a male, female, both, or none. Those to me seem more like preferences, the kind of ROMANTIC feeling apart from biological sexuality and gender.


----------



## Portia's #1 Fan (Nov 9, 2013)

Lesbian. So is the fursona in my fics.


----------



## PastryOfApathy (Nov 9, 2013)

aardwolfsGathering said:


> I don't think I understand what you're trying to say. Someone's attraction to someone else's gender has nothing to do with gender or sexuality? :?



What? I'll say it again because as far as I can tell me and him share more or less the same opinion.

"Trans" isn't a gender. Everyone including transsexuals are still either men or women (don't drag up intersex people again either because there's so few of them and it dilutes  the conversation) like the rest of us. You can only like one combination of the two.


----------



## aardwolfsGathering (Nov 9, 2013)

Dictator Lister said:


> Let me clarify.
> 
> Being attracted to a non-cis trans or a cis trans doesn't have anything to do with being attracted to a male, female, both, or none. Those to me seem more like preferences, the kind of ROMANTIC feeling apart from biological sexuality and gender.


All trans* people are non-cis since cis literally means non-trans.




PastryOfApathy said:


> What? I'll say it again because as far as I can tell me and him share more or less the same opinion.
> 
> "Trans" isn't a gender. Everyone including transsexuals are still either men or women (don't drag up intersex people again either because there's so few of them and it dilutes the conversation) like the rest of us. You can only like one combination of the two.


Of course trans* isn't a gender. Saying we're all men or women doesn't make it true, though. How many people have to be intersex in order for them to count, then? Since according to http://www.isna.org/faq/frequency up to 1% of people have some degree of Sexual ambiguity.


----------



## Dover (Nov 9, 2013)

Mmmn.... Big head says females, little head likes male so ima go with Bi/Het. Though I've only had a sexual experience with a man and I enjoyed it. I have yet to experience a female, vaginas kinda look scary... But I feel if I was to dive in, I'd like it a lot :U I'm a dirty little freak like dat ;3


----------



## Heliophobic (Nov 9, 2013)

Dover said:


> But I feel if I was to dive in, I'd like it a lot :U I'm a dirty little freak like dat ;3



You're a dirty little freak for considering sexual intercourse with the opposite gender?


----------



## Dictator Lister (Nov 9, 2013)

aardwolfsGathering said:


> All trans* people are non-cis since cis literally means non-trans.
> 
> 
> Of course trans* isn't a gender. Saying we're all men or women doesn't make it true, though. How many people have to be intersex in order for them to count, then? Since according to http://www.isna.org/faq/frequency up to 1% of people have some degree of Sexual ambiguity.


My mistake for using that term then.

But "up to 1%" isn't really that big of a statistic.


----------



## aardwolfsGathering (Nov 9, 2013)

Dictator Lister said:


> My mistake for using that term then.
> 
> But "up to 1%" isn't really that big of a statistic.


No, but it is more than "so few of them that it dilutes the conversation".


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Nov 9, 2013)

Willow said:


> Before this turns into another stupid argument over whether pansexuality is real or not and blah blah blah let's just take a look at this for a moment.



A friend of mine who identifies as Pansexual once told me it was more about being attracted to someone's personality, regardless of gender, and in my head this set it apart from Bisexual. It would seem from her description that it had less to do with sexual attraction (but they seemed to have asexual tendencies too, so that may just be an individual opinion) than bisexuality, and possibly seemed a little more flexible.


----------



## Dictator Lister (Nov 9, 2013)

aardwolfsGathering said:


> No, but it is more than "so few of them that it dilutes the conversation".


1% is a drop of a drop in the bucket, considering there are about 7 billion people living on this Earth.


----------



## aardwolfsGathering (Nov 9, 2013)

Dictator Lister said:


> 1% is a drop of a drop in the bucket, considering there are about 7 billion people living on this Earth.


So, about 70 million intersex people, then? I dunno, that kinda sounds like a lot of people to me...


----------



## Jags (Nov 9, 2013)

Sexuality is such a self-identified thing, it's kinda hard to believe it can be categorized so easily. What I put in the poll is not how I identify to others, it's only how I identify personally - because fuck in-depth conversations about sexuality.


----------



## LadyToorima (Nov 9, 2013)

I would probably only ever date a member of the opposite sex, but I am slightly attracted to women.


----------



## Dictator Lister (Nov 9, 2013)

aardwolfsGathering said:


> So, about 70 million intersex people, then? I dunno, that kinda sounds like a lot of people to me...


Compared to the 99% of non-intersex people, that's not that big a statistic, sorry to say.

But it wouldn't matter anyways, because they've changed their biological sex. It would still be either male and female. Being attracted or not being attracted to an intersex person is a preference, still. It's like not being attracted to a certain race or body type.


----------



## aardwolfsGathering (Nov 9, 2013)

Dictator Lister said:


> Compared to the 99% of non-intersex people, that's not that big a statistic, sorry to say.
> 
> But it wouldn't matter anyways, because they've changed their biological sex. It would still be either male and female. Being attracted or not being attracted to an intersex person is a preference, still. It's like not being attracted to a certain race or body type.


Except not all intersex people have surgery to normalize their sex, and those that do usually don't get to decide which they get. Also, still no one's said how many people there needs to be for them to "count" for something. 

Also, why are we even having this discussion anyway? Only about .3% of Americans are trans*, so we obviously don't matter!


----------



## Dictator Lister (Nov 9, 2013)

aardwolfsGathering said:


> Except not all intersex people have surgery to normalize their sex, and those that do usually don't get to decide which they get. Also, still no one's said how many people there needs to be for them to "count" for something.
> 
> Also, why are we even having this discussion anyway? Only about .3% of Americans are trans*, so we obviously don't matter!


The argument is not that you don't matter. You have every right to do what you do, and I support that 100%. I just don't see why Pansexuality is different from bisexuality when it just seems like bi but with a few preferences tacked on.

And if they don't have surgery, then nothing changed biologically. Which is still my point. They are biologically male or female, the desire to be something else does not change that unfortunately.


----------



## aardwolfsGathering (Nov 9, 2013)

Dictator Lister said:


> The argument is not that you don't matter. You have every right to do what you do, and I support that 100%. I just don't see why Pansexuality is different from bisexuality when it just seems like bi but with a few preferences tacked on.
> 
> And if they don't have surgery, then nothing changed biologically. Which is still my point. They are biologically male or female, the desire to be something else does not change that unfortunately.


Er, I think you're confused about that last part. I was talking about intersex people, not trans* people. And it's kind of transphobic as fuck to tell someone "Sorry, I realize you don't feel comfortable being male or female, but I'm still gonna call you one since your genitals (which I'm never gonna see by the way) clearly matter more than you do."


----------



## Gator (Nov 9, 2013)

<-- Pansexual.

I don't have preferences of any kind in regards to a person's biological sex or gender identity.  A person who is bisexual, on the other hand, is interested ONLY in individuals who are, mind and body, strictly either male or female (usually only cisgendered male or female, at that, or at least those whose minds and bodies match).  A bisexual person will not be interested in someone who appears to be something other than a biological male or female (such as people who have characteristics of both or of neither), whereas a pansexual person will.  That is why I choose the label pansexual rather than bisexual, because I am interested in more than just two very specific things.  
And while the whole concept of "personality more than looks" is cute and all, it's a sexuality, not a romantic preference.  I don't give two hoots and a holler about your personality; I just want your booty and I couldn't care less what kind of genitals you have or whether you prefer to be called he, she, xe, or Zortan.


----------



## Dictator Lister (Nov 9, 2013)

aardwolfsGathering said:


> Er, I think you're confused about that last part. I was talking about intersex people, not trans* people. And it's kind of transphobic as fuck to tell someone "Sorry, I realize you don't feel comfortable being male or female, but I'm still gonna call you one since your genitals (which I'm never gonna see by the way) clearly matter more than you do."


Actually, I was referring to it in the manner that your genitals to not physically change, so from a scientific standpoint you have not changed genders. And then again from the same view, pansexuality ceases to exist because of the binary nature of sexuality and biological gender. Being attracted to a trans (what's the difference between trans and intersex anyways? Why are there so many different terms?) is a preference much like hair colour or race. They do not define a sexuality.

Now, from a ROMANTIC standpoint, we throw all of that scientific stuff and you can be and do whatever it is you want to be and or do. Nothing wrong with that.


----------



## aardwolfsGathering (Nov 9, 2013)

Dictator Lister said:


> Actually, I was referring to it in the manner that your genitals to not physically change, so from a scientific standpoint you have not changed genders. And then again from the same view, pansexuality ceases to exist because of the binary nature of sexuality and biological gender. Being attracted to a trans (what's the difference between trans and intersex anyways? Why are there so many different terms?) is a preference much like hair colour or race. They do not define a sexuality.
> 
> Now, from a ROMANTIC standpoint, we throw all of that scientific stuff and you can be and do whatever it is you want to be and or do. Nothing wrong with that.


Surgery doesn't change your gender, though. Gender and sex are not synonymous. Gender is mental; whether you feel male, female, both, neither, etc. "Biological gender" is not a thing that exists. Sex is physical; what sexual organs you have. Intersex is when you have some abiguity to your sex. Transgender is when someone's gender does not match their sex. And the very existence of intersex people disproves the idea of a sexual binary, since if it was binary, there wouldn't be an in between in the first place.


----------



## PastryOfApathy (Nov 9, 2013)

aardwolfsGathering said:


> Intersex is when you have some abiguity to your sex. Transgender is when someone's gender does not match their sex. And the very existence of intersex people disproves the idea of a sexual binary, since if it was binary, there wouldn't be an in between in the first place.



That's wrong though. Just because  less than 1% of the human population is born with what are essentially birth defects doesn't magically mean there's suddenly 50 different genders.


----------



## aardwolfsGathering (Nov 9, 2013)

PastryOfApathy said:


> That's wrong though. Just because  less than 1% of the human population is born with what are essentially birth defects doesn't magically mean there's suddenly 50 different genders.



I never said that intersex people proved the existence of non-binary genders. The fact that non-binary trans people exist prove it. Cis people claiming that gender is binary doesn't suddenly make it true.


----------



## PastryOfApathy (Nov 9, 2013)

aardwolfsGathering said:


> I never said that intersex people proved the existence of non-binary genders. The fact that non-binary trans people exist prove it.



Your exact words were "the very existence of intersex people disproves the idea of a sexual  binary, since if it was binary, there wouldn't be an in between in the  first place." You're essentially saying if a couple people are born with defective genitalia that must mean they're not male or female, meaning they must be something else. You're contradicting yourself.


----------



## Reaginicwolf (Nov 9, 2013)

I want to change my vote to pansexual, I did not know what it meant until this thread.


----------



## aardwolfsGathering (Nov 9, 2013)

PastryOfApathy said:


> Your exact words were "the very existence of intersex people disproves the idea of a sexual  binary, since if it was binary, there wouldn't be an in between in the  first place." You're essentially saying if a couple people are born with defective genitalia that must mean they're not male or female, meaning they must be something else. You're contradicting yourself.



Nope. I also said gender and sex are not synonymous. So people with a non-binary sex (intersex) are unrelated to people with a non-binary gender. I'm not intersex, so I'm not going to say whether or not they'd consider themselves to be male, female or something else.


----------



## benignBiotic (Nov 10, 2013)

I am bisex. I like males with or without the 'fe-' in front.


----------



## Explolguy (Nov 10, 2013)

I'm pretty gay, last I checked.


----------



## Dictator Lister (Nov 10, 2013)

aardwolfsGathering said:


> Nope. I also said gender and sex are not synonymous. So people with a non-binary sex (intersex) are unrelated to people with a non-binary gender. I'm not intersex, so I'm not going to say whether or not they'd consider themselves to be male, female or something else.


But there is no having a non-binary sex. It's literally "you have a penis, or you have a vagina."

Wishing that you had the other part does not change that simple fact. I am sorry, but scientifically it does not work that way. Neither does gender. You are what you are until a scalpel goes to work down there.

I've already established that the romantic aspect of it all is a completely different field where objectivity does not exist.


----------



## Shoiyo (Nov 10, 2013)

For sexual attraction: Definitely Hetero. For platonic love, I'd say I'm bi. 

Because of this, my wife likes to say I'm so deep in the closet I'm banging Mr. Tumnus.


----------



## Cocobanana (Nov 10, 2013)

I enjoy having sex with men but choose not to let that define everything about me, so I chose the 'don't want to be labeled' option. If being a gay man means marching in the pride parade, caring about marriage equality, acting bitchy and reveling in camp, I'm just not interested. It sucks that there are these stereotypes that go along with who you enjoy spending time with most in the bedroom.


----------



## Sioras F. Nightfire (Nov 10, 2013)

Still straight as an arrow.

Though lately I've found myself strangely attracted to ketchup packets. Weird, I know. Probably some new chemical they're using at work...


----------



## Willow (Nov 10, 2013)

aardwolfsGathering said:


> Except not all intersex people have surgery to normalize their sex, and those that do usually don't get to decide which they get. Also, still no one's said how many people there needs to be for them to "count" for something.


No one's dumb enough to fall into that trap. 



> Also, why are we even having this discussion anyway? Only about .3% of Americans are trans*, so we obviously don't matter!


Where'd you even get that statistic from? Last I checked the number was around 1% or more. And that was just a few days ago (remember, doing a project for this). So with that being said, we actually don't know how many there are because so many are either still questioning or not willing to disclose that information.

It's like how about 5% of the population is gay but that's only an estimate.


----------



## aardwolfsGathering (Nov 10, 2013)

Willow said:


> No one's dumb enough to fall into that trap.
> 
> 
> Where'd you even get that statistic from? Last I checked the number was around 1% or more. And that was just a few days ago (remember, doing a project for this). So with that being said, we actually don't know how many there are because so many are either still questioning or not willing to disclose that information.
> ...


http://m.thenewcivilrightsmovement....bisexual-transgender,52692e13da27f5d9d0412114
It's a couple years old though, so maybe newer ones have higher estimates or something.


----------



## Zabrina (Nov 10, 2013)

Bisexual, as usual.


----------



## Saiko (Nov 11, 2013)

Still pretty damn gay.


----------



## Spatel (Nov 11, 2013)

Still very, very bisexual. 

And mad as hell!


----------



## Aleu (Nov 12, 2013)

Cocobanana said:


> I enjoy having sex with men but choose not to let that define everything about me, so I chose the 'don't want to be labeled' option. If being a gay man means marching in the pride parade, caring about marriage equality, acting bitchy and reveling in camp, I'm just not interested. It sucks that there are these stereotypes that go along with who you enjoy spending time with most in the bedroom.



...that's not what being gay is.
It's literally being attracted to the same sex. It has nothing to do with stereotypes.


----------



## Cocobanana (Nov 12, 2013)

Aleu said:


> ...that's not what being gay is.
> It's literally being attracted to the same sex. It has nothing to do with stereotypes.



Based off of my limited understanding of social constructs, if I tell someone I'm 'gay' all of what I mentioned goes with it as baggage for anyone who is familiar with the gay culture on any level. I hear (read) you saying that my perception is a flawed one but I'd still prefer not to be labeled based on who I want to be physically intimate with since that's probably the least important thing about me.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Nov 12, 2013)

Cocobanana said:


> Based off of my limited understanding of social constructs, if I tell someone I'm 'gay' all of what I mentioned goes with it as baggage for anyone who is familiar with the gay culture on any level. I hear (read) you saying that my perception is a flawed one but I'd still prefer not to be labeled based on who I want to be physically intimate with since that's probably the least important thing about me.



There is an idea, I believe, that Harvey Milk once had that suggested the fear of being labeled gay was a setback to the civil rights movement. The idea goes that once you accept that you are a homosexual (and come out), you will break down this "baggage" bullshit by showing everyone how normal gay people are. 

You see, homosexuality is not abnormal and the fear of being one not only hurts our movement...but yourself as well. 

But this is a journey everyone must make for themselves.


----------



## Cocobanana (Nov 12, 2013)

Butterflygoddess said:


> There is an idea, I believe, that Harvey Milk once had that suggested the fear of being labeled gay was a setback to the civil rights movement. The idea goes that once you accept that you are a homosexual (and come out), you will break down this "baggage" bullshit by showing everyone how normal gay people are.
> 
> You see, homosexuality is not abnormal and the fear of being one not only hurts our movement...but yourself as well.
> 
> But this is a journey everyone must make for themselves.



When you put it that way I can see where you're coming from, and I didn't mean to sound like I am not out of the closet. My parents know, my brother knows, and anyone who has seen my OkCupid knows. I've also told other people at college that I'm gay if it comes up (though I don't go around parading it because that seems unnecessary). My choice in the poll and response to Aleu was more based on how much of a struggle it is for me to fit in with any facet of the gay culture... but then I realize that it's not gay culture with a problem but myself for not just picking a group I want to belong to and sticking with it. Lurking moar and all that.

Now I wish I could change my poll answer x.x


----------



## Willow (Nov 12, 2013)

Cocobanana said:


> Based off of my limited understanding of social constructs, if I tell someone I'm 'gay' all of what I mentioned goes with it as baggage for anyone who is familiar with the gay culture on any level.


Anyone who's familiar with gay culture on any level would realize that stereotypes are just caricatures and should be treated as such and don't reflect on every single person who identifies as gay.


----------



## Cocobanana (Nov 12, 2013)

Willow said:


> Anyone who's familiar with gay culture on any level would realize that stereotypes are just caricatures and should be treated as such and don't reflect on every single person who identifies as gay.



Again, in my personal experience I suffer from not frequenting gay bars (since that seems to be where gay non-furries, and even some furries, go to socialize) and going to gay bars seems to be one of many things that is stereotyped of homosexuals. Luckily the internet opens things up a bit more so guys who don't like to go there can still meet but it's still tough going. There are a lot of things I'm ignorant about but thanks to posts from you and others I'm happy to learn more and hopefully one day sound a little less like an idiot.


----------



## NotInARush (Nov 12, 2013)

For intents and purposes I'd say I'm demisexual, only being attracted sexually to an individual when I have an attachment to them in emotional ways.  Yay for being a minority? XD


----------



## Jags (Nov 12, 2013)

Cocobanana said:


> Again, in my personal experience I suffer from not frequenting gay bars (since that seems to be where gay non-furries, and even some furries, go to socialize) and going to gay bars seems to be one of many things that is stereotyped of homosexuals.



Every gay bar I've ever been is just like a normal bar, just cheaper. I spent an entire night out in one just because it was cheaper, and frankly the people there were less loud and irritating. The only image of gay culture it gave me was fairly decent music and cheap cider.


----------



## Mullerornis (Nov 12, 2013)

I'm basically gay in everything but occsionally bisexual urges. Which is stupid, considering I'm pretty much monogamous, and I can only envison myself in a relatioship with a man.


----------



## Magick (Nov 14, 2013)

Still gay. People still can't tell. 

(Although wearing an apron just makes me look like a girl now.)


----------



## Xevvy (Nov 14, 2013)

100% Gay. Nobody would guess it, though. I'm pretty much just your average sort of guy.


----------



## Toshabi (Nov 14, 2013)

I voted heterosexual. Stop asking me to suck your cock and for me to bend over for you, you queerbags. >:[


----------



## Icky (Nov 14, 2013)

so much wrong in this thread

so much stupid

Anyway, still mostly homo. I feel like I can't call myself a full-on fagbag if I still have some attraction to vaginas, however small that attraction may be.


----------



## Percy (Nov 15, 2013)

NotInARush said:


> For intents and purposes I'd say I'm demisexual, only being attracted sexually to an individual when I have an attachment to them in emotional ways.  Yay for being a minority? XD


Woo minority?

God I feel like an enigma sexuality wise.


----------



## Azure (Nov 15, 2013)

my orientation is anything willing


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (Nov 15, 2013)

Azure said:


> my orientation is anything willing



Somehow. I don't find this surprising at all.


----------



## Ashley Joy (Dec 7, 2013)

Dictator Lister said:


> But there is no having a non-binary sex. It's literally "you have a penis, or you have a vagina."
> 
> Wishing that you had the other part does not change that simple fact. I  am sorry, but scientifically it does not work that way. Neither does  gender. You are what you are until a scalpel goes to work down there.
> 
> I've already established that the romantic aspect of it all is a  completely different field where objectivity does not exist.



Gender =/= physical parts ("sex"). But you know that already.
Intersexuality is estimated as the same rate of occurence as transgendered individuals. Intersexual meaning physically, _scientifically_  being between genders. Some would call these "birth defects". Many of  those same people would use the same term for homosexuals.

The fundamental issue behind a black-and-white definition of sexuality  is the ignorance that it promotes, which, I'm sorry, you can't deny.

I also can't help but wonder why it is that one needs to restrict the possible answers to this question, _other than_ to probe for details on a person's physical body ie in harrasment to a non-cisgendered person.

The "special star" syndrome can be at times irritating. Also rebellion simply for the sake of rebellion.
However, something I find far more disturbing and far, far more *frequent*,  is herd-mentality; That is, a lifestyle of rejection of anythg that  exists outside of statistical norm simply on default, with no regard to  any rational or logical basis. This is against the very nature of being a  human being: that is, that state of self-awareness, since being  self-aware means being aware of onesself individually, outside of a  vauge generalization. And from self-awareness comes the second most  important part of being a human, as well as one of the most dangerous  and highly contested abilities of humans: independant thought.


----------



## SL1PSH0D (Dec 7, 2013)

Man, sexuality is such a weird trait.


----------



## Blissful.Oblivion (Dec 8, 2013)

Cocobanana said:


> Based off of my limited understanding of social constructs, if I tell someone I'm 'gay' all of what I mentioned goes with it as baggage for anyone who is familiar with the gay culture on any level. I hear (read) you saying that my perception is a flawed one but I'd still prefer not to be labeled based on who I want to be physically intimate with since that's probably the least important thing about me.



Actually, there has only been 1 person to whom I've come out who thought of the stereotypes when I told him I'm gay. But we talked about it and he learned from me that stereotypes are really not that accurate when applied to a random individual. :l I don't think a whole lot of people really think that stuff any more. Well, nobody who actually knows any gay people. Although it's worth noting that I live somewhere quite accepting, which probably skews my observations... But you should talk to "normal" gay people and find out what being gay is really about!  (hint: it's about liking people of the same sex)


----------



## Outcast (Dec 8, 2013)

Compare pro-furry arguments and sexuality.

Correlation? 

Stereotypes.


----------



## EllieTheFuzzy (Dec 13, 2013)

I am super SexySexual


----------



## FireFeathers (Dec 14, 2013)

Gay as a daisy. Gonna get me a dikey ass haircut tomorrow and spend 20 min reassuring my hairdresser that it's toats cool to cut MOST of my hair off.  Took nearly 3 hours last time.

I'm also gonna try and be more...uh.... open about this to my folks with my new style- though they'll probably catch the wrapping thing off the bat. My parents are unfortunately as observant as I am.


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Dec 14, 2013)

Still liking boobs :3


----------



## Sar (Dec 14, 2013)

It's nice seeing a poll that doesn't list Pansexual and Bisexual as the same thing.


----------



## Lucient (Dec 14, 2013)

according to this poll if you told your friend that you were a furry.

50% chance you're gay. and I'm starting to believe it's more truth than stereotyped.

THIS FANDOM WILL TURN YOU GAY :V


----------



## dialup (Dec 14, 2013)

Pansexual I guess. I usually tell people I'm bisexual since I'm not really in the mood to explain it all the time. 

That and the ever so clever "does that mean you're attracted to frying pans?" joke.


----------



## Gnarl (Dec 14, 2013)

Up until 21 years ago, if it had boobs and was female, I was there! then I met my wife and she is so awesome I have not seen any point in paying attention to another person but her! I made my choice and believe me, it was the right one!


----------



## zanaelf (Dec 14, 2013)

These sort of things, well I dont know so there is no option for being intersexed in a female role, preferes women, and gender queers(male or female), definately not attracted to overall masculine, mostly feminine and feminine-like.
complicated stuff...


----------



## Smuttymutt (Dec 14, 2013)

Hetero mostly demi.


----------



## Llamapotamus (Dec 15, 2013)

Wasn't this thread supposed to be sticky'd?


----------



## gorgonops (Dec 15, 2013)

I go with queer for sake of ease. I've no interest in dating men, only ever see myself settling down with another lady-person, aaand yet. And yet. I'll still have days at a time where women _and _men get my motor running, but then it'll drop back to "boobs are great, and I could not care less about penis right now" for weeks/months at a time. So it feels weird even saying 'bisexual' (because odds are I'm not into dudes at whatever given moment), but straight-up 'gay' doesn't seem to fit the bill either.

This makes it somewhat difficult to answer surveys.


----------



## DrewlyYours (Dec 15, 2013)

Im Hetero as the day is long. Love all women.


----------



## Rukani (Dec 19, 2013)

I am a gynephilic Demisexual/Demiromantic. No gender neutral labels shame on youuuuu~


----------



## Littlerock (Dec 19, 2013)

Rukani said:


> I am a gynephilic Demisexual/Demiromantic. No gender neutral labels shame on youuuuu~



Polls here have a maximum of 10 options, I did my best to cover the majority :<
I'm sorry.


----------



## Pantheros (Dec 19, 2013)

Kitsune Cross said:


> Still liking boobs :3


Yep, feels good to be straght as an arrow :3


----------



## Conker (Dec 19, 2013)

Rukani said:


> I am a gynephilic Demisexual/Demiromantic. No gender neutral labels shame on youuuuu~


I like how half of the words in your first sentence are underlined in red.


----------



## taras hyena (Dec 19, 2013)

I don't know anymore. I still like dudes, _kinda. 
_
But the last one kinda ruined it for me. I realized that for the last 3 or 4 relationships, each time these guys came in for kisses I would get mad and my brain was just *screaming* for me to headbutt their noses. But I didn't. I kissed them. The last one though, he'd look into my eyes and shit. I hate that stuff. Like, I don't mind it with a woman, but we both have hair under our arms and on our chests. Knock that shit out.

So, I think I'm just attracted to plants now.


----------



## Kobe Mutt (Dec 19, 2013)

Bi/Homo for this mutt lol


----------



## Saiko (Dec 20, 2013)

*checks himself again*

Mmmm... yep, same response as the previous threads. I might sleep with a girl or rp or something, buuuuuut flat chest is still best chest by far. <3


----------



## TrishaCat (Dec 20, 2013)

I'll go with Bi/Het.

I'm _mostly_ heterosexual, and I wouldn't date guys or anything, but that's not to say that I haven't had homosexual thoughts or feelings before.


----------



## Jags (Dec 20, 2013)

Battlechili1 said:


> I'll go with Bi/Het.
> 
> I'm _mostly_ heterosexual, and I wouldn't date guys or anything, but that's not to say that I haven't had homosexual thoughts or feelings before.




Pretty much the same for me, but I actually would maybe consider dating a guy if I reallllyyy liked him. Have to be a hell of a lot though


----------



## Ji-Ji (Dec 20, 2013)

Does fail count as a sexuality?


----------



## Hewge (Dec 20, 2013)

Ji-Ji said:


> Does fail count as a sexuality?



Yes. <3


----------



## Ji-Ji (Dec 20, 2013)

Hewge said:


> Yes. <3



FAIL PRIDE!

or self loathing shame, it's all good.


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Dec 20, 2013)

Ofcourse! Fail pride!


----------



## gorgonops (Dec 20, 2013)

Ji-Ji said:


> FAIL PRIDE!
> 
> or self loathing shame, it's all good.





Kitsune Cross said:


> Ofcourse! Fail pride!



So do we get a loser pride parade that we can march in, or is that just called "leaving the house" in this case?


----------



## Pine (Dec 20, 2013)

gorgonops said:


> So do we get a loser pride parade that we can march in, or is that just called "leaving the house" in this case?



I prefer the parade. I'll start making the signs and flags. How does "Die Social Scum" sound?


----------



## gorgonops (Dec 20, 2013)

Pine said:


> I prefer the parade. I'll start making the signs and flags. How does "Die Social Scum" sound?



Right on. I'll start making the "god, I'm lonely" t-shirts.


----------



## Ley (Dec 20, 2013)

I like dicks, I think.


----------



## Littlerock (Dec 20, 2013)

Ley said:


> I like dicks, I think.


Leyblls, I'd gay for you any day if you ever change your mind.
:y oh gosh I am happy to see you though you rabbity oldfag


----------



## Lone Wolf 98 (Dec 20, 2013)

100% straight


----------



## Ley (Dec 20, 2013)

Littlerock said:


> Leyblls, I'd gay for you any day if you ever change your mind.
> :y oh gosh I am happy to see you though you rabbity oldfag


I mean, I've made out, sexed up, and dated girls before. I love their taste and their touch and- hff. I just really like girls. I see myself marrying a dude though, every time. My perfect relationship would be a guy and a girl and the three of us loved eachother and all of that. <3 So yeah. IDK. I lost hope in fidning a girl that I liked that likes me, that's okay with me and my boyfriend. 
I missed you too burd doncha have a skype or somethin or you should totally text me >:C


----------



## Sar (Dec 20, 2013)

Kazadoo said:


> I am super SexySexual


You hump anything that moves? :V


----------



## Littlerock (Dec 20, 2013)

Ley said:


> I mean, I've made out, sexed up, and dated girls before. I love their taste and their touch and- hff. I just really like girls. I see myself marrying a dude though, every time. My perfect relationship would be a guy and a girl and the three of us loved eachother and all of that. <3 So yeah. IDK. I lost hope in fidning a girl that I liked that likes me, that's okay with me and my boyfriend.
> I missed you too burd doncha have a skype or somethin or you should totally text me >:C



Gosh that's cute! ;v;
My skype's the same, it just sits on invisible most of the time because cats keep turning on my comp and skype runs in the background like "BITCH I'M ONLINE" when I'm not even home, haha
I'll try to appear online more often ;-;


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (Aug 19, 2015)

Ha. That beagle gets me every time.


----------



## SouthTexasSammy (Jan 19, 2017)

I'm not really sure how to answer this one.
I'm a Trans man, and I'm attracted to woman.  So does that make me heterosexual, or homosexual (lesbian)?  I consider my self a straight man, but as I still have my female reproductive organs.  On paper I have been legally a man for about 15 years.  So um yeah...  Take that as you will... I guess...


----------



## Iriastar (Jan 19, 2017)

I'm as gay as they come.
I even tried to "fix" it when I was younger and ignorant by looking at females and such. It did absolutely nothing for me.
I'm loving my gayness so far. And wouldn't change if given the option.


----------



## RandomNinja11 (Jan 20, 2017)

I self Identify as an attack helicopter


----------



## Julen (Jan 20, 2017)

*jumps down a counter*
I'M BI!


----------



## Gossip (Jan 20, 2017)

I voted Bi/Het. I am attracted to men and women equally, and I have dated women in the past and had female one night stands,  but I could never see myself in a serious relationship with another woman.


----------



## innocet (Jan 20, 2017)

I am the :I like both genders but I do not want to have a sexual anything in reality. however i have rped it with people so I dont know wtf i am


----------



## Laugh Kita (Jan 20, 2017)

I normally tell people I'm bi since I am equally attracted to men and women. When I think bout it I should say pan since I really don't care as long as I'm attracted to someone.


----------



## Yakamaru (Jan 20, 2017)

< 100% Straight and proud of it.


----------



## Mobius (Jan 20, 2017)

No friccin idea, I just know I'm currently dating a guy.


----------



## Garg (Jan 20, 2017)

I don't know, it's weird. I wish we just had a status screen or a sheet that just flat out tells us, instead of us needing to mature and find out by ourself. when I was 14, I used to think I was purely gay and that really wrecked me because i used to see those perfect straight couple on the internet or on a tv show and I just feel like I'm inferior. like they could have a thing i would never have, and that just destroy me. then I found out i found females more emotionally attractive and males more sexually attractive. and you know, being in Saudi Arabia sure didn't help!


----------



## Garg (Jan 20, 2017)

i guess you can see why my avatar is always depressed


----------



## SouthTexasSammy (Jan 21, 2017)

RandomNinja11 said:


> I self Identify as an attack helicopter


I have an Uncle that was like that.  He found a surgeon that installed rotary blades, 30 mm cannons and AMG-114 Hellfire missiles on his body.


----------



## RandomNinja11 (Jan 21, 2017)

SouthTexasSammy said:


> I have an Uncle that was like that.  He found a surgeon that installed rotary blades, 30 mm cannons and AMG-114 Hellfire missiles on his body.


I know this is fake but part of me wants it to be real xD


----------



## RandomNinja11 (Jan 21, 2017)




----------



## Garg (Jan 21, 2017)

RandomNinja11 said:


>


are you saying this video is your sexuality or are you saying that your gay? hmmm


----------



## Kirkzer (Jan 21, 2017)

I am heterosexual but I'm not going to lie and say my fursona is a bit good looking! WTF.......  I don't even understand?


----------



## Alex K (Jan 21, 2017)

My favorite types of sexual oreos are the ones that can be purchased on Brazzers. Especially the ones with the funny lil faces on them.


----------



## Garg (Jan 21, 2017)

Kirkzer said:


> I am heterosexual but I'm not going to lie and say my fursona is a bit good looking! WTF.......  I don't even understand?


idk, does that sexuality truly exist? you can never be sure


----------



## RandomNinja11 (Jan 22, 2017)

Garg said:


> are you saying this video is your sexuality or are you saying that your gay? hmmm


no, im just bored


----------



## T-LARC (Jan 22, 2017)

Kirkzer said:


> I am heterosexual but I'm not going to lie and say my fursona is a bit good looking! WTF.......  I don't even understand?


This fandom will make you gay. (Or at least bi.) I'm calling it now - just based on how many other people I've seen that have said exactly the same thing. It starts with just a picture you find 'cute', and then maybe one day, you see a fursona or fursuiter and like the way they look. Then you find out that they're actually a guy. Something like that - i I end up being right days, months or years down the line, I'm going to come back to this message and laugh.

Plus, everyone acts flamboyantly in fursuit. It brings out all sorts of sides to a person! They don't say, "I'm only gay in fursuit" for nothing, you know. Come March, who knows what might happen...?

But in all seriousness, don't change. I can't parade you around the con as my token straight if you end up going bi on me!


----------



## Kirkzer (Jan 22, 2017)

T-LARC said:


> This fandom will make you gay. (Or at least bi.) I'm calling it now - just based on how many other people I've seen that have said exactly the same thing. It starts with just a picture you find 'cute', and then maybe one day, you see a fursona or fursuiter and like the way they look. Then you find out that they're actually a guy. Something like that - i I end up being right days, months or years down the line, I'm going to come back to this message and laugh.
> 
> Plus, everyone acts flamboyantly in fursuit. It brings out all sorts of sides to a person! They don't say, "I'm only gay in fursuit" for nothing, you know. Come March, who knows what might happen...?
> 
> But in all seriousness, don't change. I can't parade you around the con as my token straight if you end up going bi on me!


Its the fur, eyes ,tail and those kind of things that make anthros beautiful but without it males are hideous! but women remain beautiful also the fandom needs more boobs I say.


----------



## T-LARC (Jan 22, 2017)

Kirkzer said:


> Its the fur, eyes ,tail and those kind of things that make anthros beautiful but without it males are hideous! but women remain beautiful also the fandom needs more boobs I say.


Boobs wins the day then. Damn it boobs - they're finding their way into every crack and crevice of the internet! Nowhere is safe!

UU   <----  Ahhh, they've broken in! Abandon ship!


----------



## Kirkzer (Jan 22, 2017)

T-LARC said:


> Boobs wins the day then. Damn it boobs - they're finding their way into every crack and crevice of the internet! Nowhere is safe!
> 
> UU   <----  Ahhh, they've broken in! Abandon ship!


But I am a furry and furbutts wins other boobs any day! but female ones


----------



## T-LARC (Jan 22, 2017)

Kirkzer said:


> But I am a furry and furbutts wins other boobs any day! but female ones


Careful now - before they turn around, that could be anybody's furbutt! 

Which reminds me - furboobs or furbutts sounds like a suspiciously good idea for a thread. I wonder if it's been done already...


----------



## LazerMaster5 (Jan 22, 2017)




----------



## ExtinguishedHope (Jan 22, 2017)

I'm pansexual, so I can be rejected by everyone!


----------



## T-LARC (Jan 22, 2017)

ExtinguishedHope said:


> I'm pansexual, so I can be rejected by everyone!


Forever alone? Nah, forever available!


----------



## Garg (Jan 22, 2017)

Iriastar said:


> I even tried to "fix" it when I was younger and ignorant by looking at females and such. It did absolutely nothing for me.


lol, my god that is hilarious, i used to be the exact same, the amount of porn i saw so i would converted.


----------



## PoptartPresident (Jan 22, 2017)

I am gayyyyyyyy

But for what? I dunno. The only general thing I can find amongst my inner observance is a dude with a lean body tone.
I gotta find everything else out for myself


----------



## Iriastar (Jan 23, 2017)

Garg said:


> lol, my god that is hilarious, i used to be the exact same, the amount of porn i saw so i would converted.


Yeah, I thought it was a phase of some sort and my heterosexuality just needed some "encouragement" so as to speak.


----------



## Garg (Jan 23, 2017)

Iriastar said:


> Yeah, I thought it was a phase of some sort and my heterosexuality just needed some "encouragement" so as to speak.


*way too relatable*


----------



## Generic Fox (Jan 24, 2017)

While I'm rather flamboyant at times, I'm also 100% straight. I tend to love fit environmentalist type girls, especially with hazel eyes.


----------



## AdelynBlair (Feb 1, 2017)

Asexual but lesbian, figure that one out.


----------



## ConnorCooperCat (Mar 9, 2017)

I like both men and women, but I'd say I'm a bottom.


----------



## Honey Lavender; (Mar 9, 2017)

I sexually identify as Not Interested in anybody's sexual orientation. We're all humans, and I'm going to treat all of you as such. Having a "special label" is NOT an entitlement to rights in my book, because you're just another human to me. No more, no less. Sorry to rub all your fur the wrong way


----------



## Yakamaru (Mar 9, 2017)

Generic Fox said:


> While I'm rather flamboyant at times, I'm also 100% straight. I tend to love fit environmentalist type girls, especially with hazel eyes.


Fit women with a bit of muscle is hot, mate, you simply can't deny that shit.


----------



## nerdbat (Mar 9, 2017)

People out here seem to really like throwing around personal information, hehe


----------



## Sergei Sóhomo (Mar 9, 2017)

I believe this thread was made to only anger me


----------



## Yakamaru (Mar 9, 2017)

Sergei Sóhomo said:


> I believe this thread was made to only anger me


You? Getting angered?


----------



## Sergei Sóhomo (Mar 9, 2017)

Yakamaru said:


> You? Getting angered?



Only very few things anger and the acknowledgement of specific terms is one of them


----------



## nerdbat (Mar 9, 2017)

Sergei Sóhomo said:


> Only very few things anger and the acknowledgement of specific terms is one of them


You must be a countersexual angerkin, pal


----------



## Simo (Mar 9, 2017)

Definitely just attracted to males. Boobs and vaginas scare me, at least sexually. Also, boobs make me think of babies, and diapers, which also scare me. 

I often find women easier to relate to in certain emotional ways, especially the symbolic and creative, from friends of mine to authors such as Anne Sexton and Sylvia Plath; but sexually, there just isn't any pull.


----------



## Mandragoras (Mar 9, 2017)

Technically pansexual, although in practice I'm pretty gay. I've certainly found women and less easily classified folks sexually attractive, but I tend to favour the more masculine/neutral shades of androgyny, and I'm seriously a sucker for cute boys with pretty eyes and nice hair. It's really just pathetic and gross.

Generally I just stick with "queer" because it's short and to the point. And true in more than one sense.


Simo said:


> Definitely just attracted to males. Boobs and vaginas scare me, at least sexually. Also, boobs make me think of babies, and diapers, which also scare me.
> 
> I often find women easier to relate to in certain emotional ways, especially the symbolic and creative, from friends of mine to authors such as Anne Sexton and Sylvia Plath; but sexually, there just isn't any pull.


I can relate to this.


----------



## PoptartPresident (Mar 9, 2017)

I like males but honestly I'm more of a person seeking-real relationship dude and not full-on sex like most people seem to think it is |:


----------



## Mandragoras (Mar 9, 2017)

I've found monogamy quite satisfactory myself.

You're not alone. You'll find somebody.


----------



## WolfyJake (Mar 9, 2017)

I'm gay. Never thought I was straight to be honest, not even when I was little.
I am however, forever single it seems.


----------



## Jayy-Dog (Mar 9, 2017)

I'm Bi, but leaning towards women. Most of my friends are guys-- but are like, almost all gay.


----------



## wolfdude555 (Mar 9, 2017)

Gay... Always thought guys was good looking compaired to women  granted once i was "Bi" but that was more just a cover lol... but nope entirely gay and recently single cause bf cheating....


----------



## LuxerHusku (Mar 10, 2017)

I'm Bi/Homo. Either you're male of female, I won't mind being in a relationship. But, ever since I came back to the fandom, I had this attraction to males a lot more than females. I wish this was balanced, but unfortunately, females are fading away for me...


----------



## WolfyJake (Mar 10, 2017)

Yep, I'm still a faggot


----------



## LuxerHusku (Mar 10, 2017)

*looks at chart, grabs mallet*

Alright, where are those folks who said majority of the fandom is gay? XD


----------



## wolfdude555 (Mar 10, 2017)

Idk but honestly I run into more straight guys then gay guys personally....


----------



## WolfyJake (Mar 10, 2017)

wolfdude555 said:


> Idk but honestly I run into more straight guys then gay guys personally....


Hi! I'm gay!


LuxerHusku said:


> *looks at chart, grabs mallet*
> 
> Alright, where are those folks who said majority of the fandom is gay? XD


I suppose if you add the bi/homo and bi category to it, it does seem that the majority is LGBT


----------



## wolfdude555 (Mar 10, 2017)

WolfyJake said:


> Hi! I'm gay!


Nooo really.... Lol


----------



## LuxerHusku (Mar 10, 2017)

WolfyJake said:


> Hi! I'm gay!
> 
> I suppose if you add the bi/homo and bi category to it, it does seem that the majority is LGBT


True, I suppose. *drops mallet*


----------



## ThatOneLombaxx (Mar 10, 2017)

LuxerHusku said:


> I wish this was balanced, but unfortunately, females are fading away for me...


 Same though


----------



## WolfyJake (Mar 10, 2017)

ThatOneLombaxx said:


> Same though


Guys are better anyways 
jk, people


----------



## Aleksion (Mar 10, 2017)

This fandom is gay


----------



## modfox (Mar 10, 2017)

i sexually identify as a brick


----------



## ReeseDobie (Mar 18, 2017)

Hahaha. What's it called when you're a female (me) who generally identifies as lesbian, but her current partner (who is biologically female) is pre-op FtM trans*?


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Mar 18, 2017)

I don't know if I'm desensitized or just different, but it's difficult to find anyone attractive. In respect to beautiful or handsome? Yes. Attractive? No, and I don't know why. I might just be desensitized.


----------



## ReeseDobie (Mar 18, 2017)

MadKiyo said:


> I don't know if I'm desensitized or just different, but it's difficult to find anyone attractive. In respect to beautiful or handsome? Yes. Attractive? No, and I don't know why. I might just be desensitized.



Sounds a bit like asexual, maybe? Like there's no sexual attraction there, but you can look at someone and think "Huh, they're pretty/handsome!"


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Mar 18, 2017)

ReeseDobie said:


> Sounds a bit like asexual, maybe? Like there's no sexual attraction there, but you can look at someone and think "Huh, they're pretty/handsome!"


Yeah, like I would a waterfall or a bed of flowers. So I'm not like an unfeeling boulder of a person, just nothing driving a response to it.


----------



## Sergei Sóhomo (Mar 18, 2017)

MadKiyo said:


> Yeah, like I would a waterfall or a bed of flowers. So I'm not like an unfeeling boulder of a person, just nothing driving a response to it.



It's not so bad being a boulder. Kind of fun once you get used to it


----------



## Sagt (Mar 18, 2017)

So many options in the poll 

I suppose I would be bi / homo


----------



## Very Hairy Larry (Mar 18, 2017)

gibme da pussi b0ss


----------



## AustinB (Mar 20, 2017)

I am a faggot. 




Yes, my sexuality is a bundle of sticks. Don't misgender me or I'll sue you.


----------



## MrPhox (Mar 25, 2017)

I'm heterosexual, but I have no desire for romance since I have no feeling for human(s)

Zoophilia/bestiality well no, since animal are not sentient. If there was real anthro animal, I would take a vixen, but they would need to make her taller.


----------



## Very Hairy Larry (Mar 25, 2017)

MrPhox said:


> If there was real anthro animal, I would take a vixen, but they would need to make her taller.


----------



## MrPhox (Apr 1, 2017)

Why?

I have no desire for a human companion.


----------



## Mandragoras (Apr 2, 2017)

ReeseDobie said:


> Hahaha. What's it called when you're a female (me) who generally identifies as lesbian, but her current partner (who is biologically female) is pre-op FtM trans*?


"Mostly a lesbian but it's complicated," I think. "Not straight." If you're OK with slur reclamation: "Queer." Whatever you please, really. All these words are simply descriptors of a set of behaviours and desires, not prescriptive categories to which you must apply.


----------



## -Praydeth- (Apr 2, 2017)

Whelp I realized I had feelings for another guy because of some of you guys, thank you I guess. Told him how I felt he & things have been going great so far!

I also told talked to someone else about it & he realized he is also bi.    (Oh great it's infectious! I seem to already be spreading "The Gay" :V)

Whelp I probably wouldn't of questioned my sexuality the way I did if it wasn't for the fandom & never realized how much a person really meant to me!


----------



## Honey Lavender; (Apr 2, 2017)

Welp... I did some soul searching, and _APPARENTLY_ I'm bi- just another body in my war for my personality being thrown in the water under the bridge, I guess...


----------



## Sergei Sóhomo (Apr 2, 2017)

Crimson_Steel17 said:


> Welp... I did some soul searching, and _APPARENTLY_ I'm bi- just another body in my war for my personality being thrown in the water under the bridge, I guess...


What does that even mean


----------



## Honey Lavender; (Apr 2, 2017)

Sergei Sóhomo said:


> What does that even mean


THAT is my problem, sir... I don't know. I just don't know myself any more...


----------



## Sergei Sóhomo (Apr 2, 2017)

Crimson_Steel17 said:


> THAT is my problem, sir... I don't know. I just don't know myself any more...


You should probably go to a therapist
And a psychologist
And for good a measure a psychoanalyst even though Freudian methods are fucking terrible


----------



## Honey Lavender; (Apr 2, 2017)

Sergei Sóhomo said:


> You should probably go to a therapist
> And a psychologist
> And for good a measure a psychoanalyst even though Freudian methods are fucking terrible


Pass. I can live with it, I just don't know how I missed something that big...


----------



## Yvvki (Apr 2, 2017)

I'm just a straight demisexual here. ;v;


----------



## valethehowl (Apr 2, 2017)

Straight as a pole here. I voted, so I might as well comment, though it's pretty boring.


----------



## KimberVaile (Apr 2, 2017)

Pensies just make me hoity-toity. Very important to my well being.


----------



## pandasayori (Apr 2, 2017)

Voted for not sure. But if I had to choose a label:

Hi. Hello. I'm attracted to you. That's all.


----------



## Glaedr (Apr 3, 2017)

I'm 100% pretty sure I'm straight.


----------



## Multoran (Apr 3, 2017)

Glaedr said:


> I'm 100% pretty sure I'm straight.


Challenge accepted


----------



## Yvvki (Apr 3, 2017)

Multoran said:


> Challenge accepted


Oh Deer. XD

( Sorry I could not resist the bad pun )


----------



## Glaedr (Apr 3, 2017)

Multoran said:


> Challenge accepted



Haha, there'd be little challenge. x3 I've jumped around so many times it's ridiculous. However, these days, I feel fairly certain I'm heterosexual. I've said that before though, and wound up being swung the other direction for a bit. That hasn't happened for quite some time but...eh. Sexuality is such a fickle thing, isn't it? It gets kind of tedious and annoying, if you ask me. x)


----------



## Yakamaru (Apr 3, 2017)

Yvvki said:


> Oh Deer. XD
> 
> ( Sorry I could not resist the bad pun )


Deer god!


Spoiler: Deer God!













Multoran said:


> Challenge accepted


Lol, do you take up challenges to turn straight people into bi/gay people?


----------



## Yvvki (Apr 3, 2017)

Yakamaru said:


> Deer god!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Deer God!
> ...



BUAHAHAHAHahaha! XDD

That was amazing!


----------



## estiniens (Apr 3, 2017)

i'unno, i'm a guy with a massive preference for boys but i find ladies attractive in their own right


----------



## Yakamaru (Apr 3, 2017)

Yvvki said:


> BUAHAHAHAHahaha! XDD
> 
> That was amazing!


Obviously. :3

I've got plenty more where that came from.


----------



## ZaraphayxRedux (Apr 3, 2017)

I'm gay


----------



## Multoran (Apr 3, 2017)

Glaedr said:


> Haha, there'd be little challenge. x3 I've jumped around so many times it's ridiculous. However, these days, I feel fairly certain I'm heterosexual. I've said that before though, and wound up being swung the other direction for a bit. That hasn't happened for quite some time but...eh. Sexuality is such a fickle thing, isn't it? It gets kind of tedious and annoying, if you ask me. x)


Sexuality is rather simple, once you've stripped it down to it's core.
All that's needed, really, is to remind a man of what they already know; even if they don't know that they know it.


----------



## AustinB (Apr 3, 2017)

MrPhox said:


> Why?
> 
> I have no desire for a human companion.


Well, then prepare to be alone for the rest of your life. I don't even think anthropomorphic animals will become a thing.


----------



## Multoran (Apr 3, 2017)

MrPhox said:


> I'm heterosexual, but I have no desire for romance since I have no feeling for human(s)
> 
> Zoophilia/bestiality well no, since animal are not sentient. If there was real anthro animal, I would take a vixen, but they would need to make her taller.


With an anthro animal it would still be beastiality/ zoophilia.
Congratulations!
Stay away from my dog.


----------



## Yvvki (Apr 3, 2017)

Yakamaru said:


> Obviously. :3
> 
> I've got plenty more where that came from.


Niceee Haha ☆


----------



## Glaedr (Apr 3, 2017)

Multoran said:


> Sexuality is rather simple, once you've stripped it down to it's core.
> All that's needed, really, is to remind a man of what they already know; even if they don't know that they know it.



Hm, interesting. How would you go about reminding a man of his sexuality, exactly? :3


----------



## ThatOneLombaxx (Apr 3, 2017)

Glaedr said:


> Hm, interesting. How would you go about reminding a man of his sexuality, exactly? :3



I want to see how he goes about this as well


----------



## Multoran (Apr 4, 2017)

Glaedr said:


> Hm, interesting. How would you go about reminding a man of his sexuality, exactly? :3





ThatOneLombaxx said:


> I want to see how he goes about this as well


Trade secrets should not be so freely revealed.
Given the opportunity, however, I would be more than happy to provide a demonstration


----------



## ThatOneLombaxx (Apr 4, 2017)

Multoran said:


> Trade secrets should not be so freely revealed.
> Given the opportunity, however, I would be more than happy to provide a demonstration


Now where do I sign up? :3


----------



## Glaedr (Apr 4, 2017)

Multoran said:


> Trade secrets should not be so freely revealed.
> Given the opportunity, however, I would be more than happy to provide a demonstration



Is it free of cost? :v


----------



## Mandragoras (Apr 4, 2017)

Multoran said:


> With an anthro animal it would still be beastiality/ zoophilia.
> Congratulations!
> Stay away from my dog.


...doesn't bestiality imply a lack of human reasoning abilities and language? I mean, that's the morally reprehensible part: That it's impossible to reasonably obtain consent from an animal.

That said, only being into imaginary classes of people sounds *extremely* limiting. Setting aside the obvious complications, it kind of devalues human companionship, doesn't it? Like a person who doesn't fit your physical ideal can't be attractive in other ways, and is automatically insufficient. I guess a paraphilia really can get that extreme sometimes but I feel like it's more than a little objectifying and insulting to actual people.


----------



## Multoran (Apr 4, 2017)

Mandragoras said:


> ...doesn't bestiality imply a lack of human reasoning abilities and language? I mean, that's the morally reprehensible part: That it's impossible to reasonably obtain consent from an animal.


Wanting to butt-fuck Tweety doesn't make you any less a zoophile just because Tweety knows how to say "I tink I taw a putty tat!"
-
Beastiality does not imply that you have the desire to fuck something that lacks the ability to reason and speak a language. It implies the desire to fuck a beast. An animal not of our species.


----------



## Multoran (Apr 4, 2017)

Glaedr said:


> Is it free of cost? :v


As if I'd ever charge to make a man feel good o;


----------



## BittiBones (Apr 4, 2017)

*B*eastiality, by definition, is defined by sex between two different species, particularly a human and an animal-- regardless of their capability to communicate. While some monkeys can do sign language, screwing them even after getting whatever monkey's consent would still be all in the same, so the same should apply to wanting to screw anthromorphic animals.

*A*sides from that, I'm ace, until someone offers me a million dollars.


----------



## Mandragoras (Apr 4, 2017)

I feel like this is a heavily semantic argument about a fairly concrete issue, and more than a little disingenuous given the forum we're discussing this on.


----------



## BittiBones (Apr 4, 2017)

*I*f it counts, I'm merely relaying the literal definitions of bestiality. 

/*s*hrug

*T*ake it how you will.


----------



## pidge (Apr 4, 2017)




----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Apr 4, 2017)

pidge said:


>


Your sexual orientation is dank memes?
I wonder how that works


----------



## Mandragoras (Apr 4, 2017)

pidge said:


>


7/10, would ask demographic questions again.


----------



## Sergei Sóhomo (Apr 4, 2017)

Mandragoras said:


> ...doesn't bestiality imply a lack of human reasoning abilities and language? I mean, that's the morally reprehensible part: That it's impossible to reasonably obtain consent from an animal.
> 
> That said, only being into imaginary classes of people sounds *extremely* limiting. Setting aside the obvious complications, it kind of devalues human companionship, doesn't it? Like a person who doesn't fit your physical ideal can't be attractive in other ways, and is automatically insufficient. I guess a paraphilia really can get that extreme sometimes but I feel like it's more than a little objectifying and insulting to actual people.



I have no interest in companionship for a multitude of reasons but I do love me some 2d bitches



Multoran said:


> Wanting to butt-fuck Tweety doesn't make you any less a zoophile just because Tweety knows how to say "I tink I taw a putty tat!"
> -
> Beastiality does not imply that you have the desire to fuck something that lacks the ability to reason and speak a language. It implies the desire to fuck a beast. An animal not of our species.



This is correct but now I feel I died a bit inside having to read that sentence about Tweety


----------



## Mandragoras (Apr 4, 2017)

Sergei Sóhomo said:


> I have no interest in companionship for a multitude of reasons but I do love me some 2d bitches


Suit yourself, I guess? I thought you were ace, although I understand that can mean different things to different people.


----------



## Sergei Sóhomo (Apr 4, 2017)

Mandragoras said:


> Suit yourself, I guess? I thought you were ace, although I understand that can mean different things to different people.


For 3d definitely, but 2d is aight. Doesn't matter if it devalues it because not everyone is apt to waste money and resources on it

Also why are people calling it ace?


----------



## Mandragoras (Apr 4, 2017)

Sergei Sóhomo said:


> For 3d definitely, but 2d is aight. Doesn't matter if it devalues it because not everyone is apt to waste money and resources on it
> 
> Also why are people calling it ace?


From the first syllable of "asexual." I think it's been around a while but asexuality hasn't been something on many people's radar until fairly recently.

Maybe this is a weird question, but are the sort of characters you find attractive any particular gender? I'm just kind of curious.


----------



## Sergei Sóhomo (Apr 4, 2017)

Mandragoras said:


> From the first syllable of "asexual." I think it's been around a while but asexuality hasn't been something on many people's radar until fairly recently.
> 
> Maybe this is a weird question, but are the sort of characters you find attractive any particular gender? I'm just kind of curious.



Fair enough, it really shouldn't even be treated as something completely natural since most times asexuality occurs is due to either an imbalance in the brain or repressed trauma

Female 99% of the time though I can't knock Joseph Joestar or Reinhardt


----------



## Sagt (Apr 4, 2017)

Sergei Sóhomo said:


> I have no interest in companionship for a multitude of reasons but I do love me some 2d bitches


This reminded me of something funny I saw a while ago:

"The holographic anime waifu that will keep house for lonely salarymen"


----------



## KimberVaile (Apr 4, 2017)

I hope one day I can be the oft coveted waifu to my senpai JP Morgan. 
Please do not spread rumors that he is dead, I will report you for slander.


----------



## Sergei Sóhomo (Apr 4, 2017)

Lcs said:


> This reminded me of something funny I saw a while ago:
> 
> "The holographic anime waifu that will keep house for lonely salarymen"



Now that's just going too far. 2d is meant for monitors.


They're not meant to actually be in your life


----------



## Glaedr (Apr 4, 2017)

Multoran said:


> As if I'd ever charge to make a man feel good o;



My my, hard to deny a free service~


----------



## ThatOneLombaxx (Apr 5, 2017)

Glaedr said:


> My my, hard to deny a free service~


I'll take a year long subscription if it's free


----------



## Sergei Sóhomo (Apr 5, 2017)

Glaedr said:


> My my, hard to deny a free service~





ThatOneLombaxx said:


> I'll take a year long subscription if it's free


That's how you get aids


----------



## Honey Lavender; (Apr 5, 2017)

^That's how you spread misinformation^


----------



## Sergei Sóhomo (Apr 5, 2017)

Crimson_Steel17 said:


> ^That's how you spread misinformation^


That legitimately is how you get aids


----------



## Honey Lavender; (Apr 5, 2017)

Sergei Sóhomo said:


> That legitimately is how you get aids


See, it wasn't the statement I was hinting at so much as the format it was made in. A better way to say it would've been "That is one of many ways to get AIDS." You can't use blanket statements to argue points- especially considering the fact that blanket statements are just one of many ways that the furry fandom became a topic that the general public is so grossly misinformed about


----------



## juiceboxbunny (Apr 5, 2017)

Im a Demi. ;u;


----------



## Sergei Sóhomo (Apr 5, 2017)

Crimson_Steel17 said:


> See, it wasn't the statement I was hinting at so much as the format it was made in. A better way to say it would've been "That is one of many ways to get AIDS." You can't use blanket statements to argue points- especially considering the fact that blanket statements are just one of many ways that the furry fandom became a topic that the general public is so grossly misinformed about



Gay & bi men are the type to have the highest chances of aids so it works~


----------



## AustinB (Apr 5, 2017)

Sergei Sóhomo said:


> Gay & bi men are the type to have the highest chances of aids so it works~


This is true. There's been multiple studies shown that you do have a higher chance of getting an std from gay sex rather than normal sex. Literally google it. It'll pop up lol.


----------



## KimberVaile (Apr 5, 2017)

Tis true, not everybody has the sense to wrap their rascal.


----------



## Sergei Sóhomo (Apr 5, 2017)

KimberVaile said:


> Tis true, not everybody has the sense to wrap their rascal.


There's an entire community around giving and receiving a whole myriad of diseases


----------



## KimberVaile (Apr 5, 2017)

Sergei Sóhomo said:


> There's an entire community around giving and receiving a whole myriad of diseases



With the amount of horrible stories I've heard about the deep web, I couldn't say I'd be surprised if that were true.


----------



## AustinB (Apr 5, 2017)

KimberVaile said:


> With the amount of horrible stories I've heard about the deep web, I couldn't say I'd be surprised if that were true.


The deep web isn't for the weak minded/stomached individuals lol. It's mostly dead ends and weird/stupid websites though. You're thinking about the dark web. That's where all the screwed up shiz is.


----------



## Sergei Sóhomo (Apr 5, 2017)

KimberVaile said:


> With the amount of horrible stories I've heard about the deep web, I couldn't say I'd be surprised if that were true.


That ain't no deep web nor dark web stuff. It's communities you can search online through Google


----------



## KimberVaile (Apr 5, 2017)

Sergei Sóhomo said:


> That ain't no deep web nor dark web stuff. It's communities you can search online through Google



The mental image brought up by the term bug catcher will never be as innocent as it used to be.
Guess you learn something new every day. Not a purely straight or gay thing from the looks of it either.


----------



## Glaedr (Apr 5, 2017)

Sergei Sóhomo said:


> That's how you get aids



Well, joking aside, IRL I'm most certainly straight. Its a lot easier to feel bisexual online when you're not actually making physical contact with someone. Now that isn't to say I'm not at all a little bit curious, but if given the choice I would much rather take someone of the opposite sex. >.> On the topic of AIDS, I'm a cleanliness freak, and I would hope the person I get together with is just as concerned for her health as I am, and does not mind the two of us possibly being tested if either one of us has had sex before. If we're both free of diseases then we can calmly climb into bed together and break the bed frame overnight~


----------



## KimberVaile (Apr 5, 2017)

Glaedr said:


> Well, joking aside, IRL I'm most certainly straight. Its a lot easier to feel bisexual online when you're not actually making physical contact with someone. Now that isn't to say I'm not at all a little bit curious, but if given the choice I would much rather take someone of the opposite sex. >.> On the topic of AIDS, I'm a cleanliness freak, and I would hope the person I get together with is just as concerned for her health as I am, and does not mind the two of us possibly being tested if either one of us has had sex before. If we're both free of diseases then we can calmly climb into bed together and break the bed frame overnight~



I heard 91% of the victims of sexual assault are women, and 98% of the time the assailant was a man. That's just statistics tho.


----------



## Glaedr (Apr 5, 2017)

KimberVaile said:


> I heard 91% of the victims of sexual assault are women, and 98% of the time the assailant was a man. That's just statistics tho.



...Huh? I didn't anywhere imply I was going to sexually assault someone...I would never hurt a person that way, or was that a joke?


----------



## KimberVaile (Apr 5, 2017)

Glaedr said:


> ...Huh? I didn't anywhere imply I was going to sexually assault someone...I would never hurt a person that way, or was that a joke?



I was implying straight people should consider turning themselves in, cause they are likely to sexually assault somebody.


----------



## KimberVaile (Apr 5, 2017)

In other words, yes it's a joke.


----------



## Glaedr (Apr 5, 2017)

KimberVaile said:


> In other words, yes it's a joke.



Oh, my apologies then. That's an interesting display of humor, I thought you were being mildly serious, haha.


----------



## KimberVaile (Apr 5, 2017)

Glaedr said:


> Oh, my apologies then. That's an interesting display of humor, I thought you were being mildly serious, haha.



It's the same sort of humor running through the last few posts, albeit, I don't have the stomach to go through with it all the way clearly.


----------



## Glaedr (Apr 5, 2017)

KimberVaile said:


> It's the same sort of humor running through the last few posts, albeit, I don't have the stomach to go through with it all the way clearly.



Ah, I understand. ^^


----------

